# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  TATEGOI

## karom

Ngomongin istilah Tategoi emang gak ada habisnya dan Tategoi bisa diartikan banyak hal seperti berikut ini, ada yang mau nambahin ?

*a. Tategoi: Very Expensive!

b. Tategoi: Not for sale! (Unless you are willing to pay much too much money.)

c. Tategoi: A koi that looks terrible now, will probably always look terrible, but is Very Expensive!

d. Tategoi: A koi that the owner is trying to get rid of and is Very Expensive!

e. Tategoi: A word to be used when your Showa has no black or your Kohaku is losing it's red, but was Very Expensive!

f. Tategoi: A koi that was Very Expensive that the experienced koi keeper is willing to "give" to the novice to help them get started in the hobby.*

 ::

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HANDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Sven, real tategoi are not easily sold by the breeders even if you have good money unless they could be assured of that the fish will be kept and grow well. Real tategoi are usually and mostly sold to the hobbyists in Japan by the breeders (or via dealers) if the hobbyist are well known to them. Sometimes the breeder will show you two "tategois' to choose one but actually there is only one real tategoi amongst those two. You could not buy both of them even if you do have good money because the breeder is testing your skill. This is the experience of a top Japanese hobbyist, Mr Kaneko, that I once read somewhere. He does have an eye of a tategoi. Hence if there is any dealer that offering any tategoi so easily it almost be sure that such is not the real one. If they do know that such fish is a real tategoi why don't they grow and raise by themselves and sell later with multiple price?

cheers

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

